# رفع كفاءة خطوط أنابيب البترول



## asal_80_77 (2 أغسطس 2011)

_الموضوع كما هو واضح _
_ولكن انا لست صاحب الموضوع _
_قمت برفعه للافاده فقط صاحب الموضوع هو _

*رفع كفاءة خطوط أنابيب البترول مهندس/حسن وجدى خبير أنابيب البترول*


----------



## maamoun.ismaeil (13 أغسطس 2011)

الله يبارك فيك على هذه المواضيع والنقاط الهامة, التي من خلالها ينمي كل منتسب ,أو طالب معرفة إمكانياته في مجال النفط ومحطات البترول عموما.......

شكرا


----------



## alemam10 (14 أغسطس 2011)

i need UT & RT share wave , CSWIP 3.1 inspector to work in IRAQ send CV at [email protected]


----------



## waddah83 (14 أغسطس 2011)

موقع الشركه الوليه لحفر ابار المياه 

الدوليه لحفر أبار المياه وطلمبات الأعماق وشبكات الري الحديثه
تعد الشركه من اقوى الشركات العامله قي مجال حفر الابار بجميع استخداماتها


----------

